# USS Oriskany sunk to make Artificial Reef off Florida



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

The US Navy has deliberately sunk one of its own old aircraft carriers off the Gulf Coast of Florida. 

The USS Oriskany, a veteran of the Vietnam and Korean wars, will become an artificial reef. Brian Barron reports from New York. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/avdb/news_web/video/9012da680042b40/bb/09012da680042df5_16x9_bb.asx


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

That's quite a sight to behold. Some old Canadian destroyer escorts have been sunk like that to form reefs over the last decade or so. There's one down province, just outside of Lunenburg harbour, and a few of them rest in the waters around the Gulf Islands, between Vancouver Island and mainland BC.

I can imagine a few of the old fellers who crewed or flew from Oriskany probably felt some slight pangs of sadness to see her slip below like that. When you have fond memories of a ship, you can't help it.


----------



## Glider (May 18, 2006)

I would rather see her used like that than scrapped. There are fewer things more poignant that a ship being cut up.


----------



## elmilitaro (May 18, 2006)

I agree with glider.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

Absolutely. A very good point indeed.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Yep, it also says in the report that most of the US Navy ships that were said to be scrapped will now be sunk as artificial reefs instead, which I believe is a good thing.


----------



## Wildcat (May 18, 2006)

Why not open some up as museums? That way more people could enjoy them instead of sending them to the deep six where only divers will be able to explore through them.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

My guess would be the cost. Besides, the US is already full of museum ships, some of them carriers. One of the old destroyer escorts I mentioned earlier has been rotting away at a jetty down near Bridgewater, while the private owners try to raise funds to convert it into a museum. They purchased the old decommissioned HMCS Fraser about ten years ago from Crown Assets, and they've been trying to come up with a plan for her ever since. She's rusty and drab and becoming a bit of an eyesore to the locals there. It's really kind of sad actually. She may end up as a reef yet.


----------



## Maestro (May 18, 2006)

I thought most of our Navy's ships were _already_ floating museums...

Ahahahahaha !


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2006)

No, not yet.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 23, 2006)

I'd love to dive on her... Anyone know at what depth she's sitting???


----------



## Dac (May 25, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I'd love to dive on her... Anyone know at what depth she's sitting???



It was sunk in about 200ft. of water.

I know a guy who did a tour on the Oriskany mid sixties as an avionics specialist, I imagine he's a little sad. He also did two tours on the Constellation, I hope they turn her into a museum.


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Jun 5, 2006)

200 feet is deeper than what most recreational divers consider a normal drive, plus you don't get much time at that depth. Was it sunk for divers or for tidal control?


----------



## Dac (Jun 7, 2006)

I think it was sunk to create an artificial reef, and maybe because it was cheaper than other options.


----------

